# Lackqualität Cube Reaction RX weiß/rot



## dirk.68 (2. November 2010)

Hi, habe seit einigen Tagen das Reaction RX, super Bike aber beim Lack wurde wohl gespart. Nach den ersten Kilometern hatte ich schon einige Steinschläge unterm Tretlager und unter der Kettenstrebe. Habe jetzt mit Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?
Hat jemand zufällig die RAL Nummer vom Rot?


----------



## jan84 (2. November 2010)

Dieses weiss/braun/gelb beim Fritzz (white & cocoa 2009 oder so ähnlich) ist auch ziemlich beschissen. Zum einen sehr Kratzempfindlich, zum anderen Platzt Klarlack wie Einige der Schriftzüge auch mehr oder weniger ohne äußere Einwirkung ab. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullfrog (5. November 2010)

Warum lackieren jetzt alle die Rahmen und pulvern immer weniger? Sind die Herstellungskosten so unterschiedlich?

Mein pulverbeschichteter Rahmen zeigt auch nach 6 Jahren kaum Schäden.

Am unempfindlichsten ist allerdings der eloxierte Rahmen von meinem Cube Stereo.


----------



## S.D. (5. November 2010)

bullfrog schrieb:


> Warum lackieren jetzt alle die Rahmen und pulvern immer weniger? Sind die Herstellungskosten so unterschiedlich?
> 
> Mein pulverbeschichteter Rahmen zeigt auch nach 6 Jahren kaum Schäden.
> 
> Am unempfindlichsten ist allerdings der eloxierte Rahmen von meinem Cube Stereo.



Aus Kostengründen wird der billige Naßlack verwendet.
Merkwüdigerweise hat Stevens bei den meisten Modellen von Naßlack auf Pulver umgestellt.
Leider bekommt man bei Cube jedes Jahr was neues untergejubelt.

Gruß


----------



## BlackUser (7. April 2011)

edit


----------



## BlackUser (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem roten Reaction 2009 ist leider an einer Stelle der Lack abgeplatzt...
Gibt es eine passende Farbe womit ich das wieder ausbessern kann, habt ihr damit Erfahrung?







Grüße


----------



## BlackUser (23. April 2020)

Da das Thema in Vergessenheit geraten ist und sich mittlerweile mehr Steinschläge ergeben haben...
Hat schon jemand diese Farbe ausgebessert, kennt jemand die RAL-Farbe?
Was denkt ihr, würde z.B. Revell Modellbaufarbe (feuerrot glänzend RAL 3000) funktionieren?


----------



## BenMT (23. April 2020)

Fahr zu einem Lackierer, der kann die Farbnummer mit einem Gerät ermitteln (falls es eine Ral Farbe ist. Es gibt noch eine asiatische Farbnorm, die kann fast niemand ermitteln)


----------



## BlackUser (23. April 2020)

Danke, und was verwendet man am besten für ein Produkt zum auftragen, damit es nicht gleich wieder abblättert?


----------



## BenMT (23. April 2020)

Pinsel


----------

